# Padilla Edition Especial SIGNATURE 1932 OSCURO LIMITADA Cigar Review - The Best Maduro made.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Padilla Edition Especial SIGNATURE 1932 OSCURO LIMITADA Cigar Review - The Best Maduro made.*

If FULL FLAVOR is what you seek then this cigar is perfect for your pallet. Bold Chocolate and coffee combined with dry prices make for flavor per...

Read the full review here: Padilla Edition Especial SIGNATURE 1932 OSCURO LIMITADA Cigar Review - The Best Maduro made.


----------

